# ajusting the throw of a tortise



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 2 tortoise i have installed on my system one works perfect the other one works fin in the Closed Position but dosnt move to the thrown position even tho the switch machine moves all the way over. any help on adjusting this dont know how i got the other 1 on first try!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The fulcrum bit that the throw wire passes through is adjustable vertically, which will adjust the total overall throw of the switch machine. Try moving this down to increase the throw.

If you still can't get it, the machine may not be centred properly.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

yea i took the board i mounted it on out i am gona try using a smaller board like i did on the other see if that fixes it. I knew Styrofoam would be changeling tho


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

When I buy Tortises from my local dealer he would always give me a slightly heavier wire as he would say what comes with the unit is too flexible. You may just need a stiffer wire to move the points.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes if your trying to go threw too deep of material like 2" you will have to up the wire gauge.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I think i found the problem the board i used to mount the Switch machine onto was a bit big and warped i put a smaller 1 in its place just waiting for the glue to dry to try it out. I can see the idea of changing the wire thickness but it works fine on the other switch still using the .025 witch was hard to find around my neck of the woods almost over paid for it on a website almost a buck more than i paid at a hobbies shop i didn't know existed!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I replaced that board and now it works perfectly thanks for the help all


----------

